
Shopify CEO Tobi Lutke's thought on no-code, low-code movement - vira28
https://twitter.com/tobi/status/1220818634911748098
======
qes
Are we calling CMS's low/no code now? Call me back when you can implement
reasonably complex, bespoke behavior with low/no code. Yet another shopping
cart checkout flow hardly counts.

